# Cleaning Concrete Posts



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

About 3-4 years ago we had new fences with concrete posts and panels that drop between. At the time, I took my time painting the panels, and removed the ones that would slide out easily.

Anyway, yesterday, like a dick, I paint the shed and just "went for it". Not thinking about the splash back, one of the posts in now covered in dots of wood stain.

What would be the best thing to clean this off? All I had to had was white spirits, and that didn't touch it one bit.

I was thinking brick cleaner, but would that be too harsh?


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Brick cleaner shouldn't be too harsh but I don't know how effective it would be. I've used caustic soda on concrete paving slabs and it cleans them up a treat - just don't breathe in the fumes and wear protective gear. However like all liquid cleaners you need to be wary of splashes. If you have a powerful pressure washer you could try that at close range with a narrow nozzle setting or use an abrasive such as a brillo pad or wire wool. Goes without saying, but try an inconspicuous area first. Good luck


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

it can be porous so you need something that will stick for a while and pull it out, thick bleach, paint stripper, oven cleaner, just have to be careful not to create another stain ,
or try sanding it, works on floors,


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Have you tried jet wash on it? Adjust nozzle to as much of a jet rather than spray. I've done flag stones that had fence paint on them, came off easily.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I know it's not a cleaning solution but I painted mine with masonry paint and they look a million times better. 
Food for thought maybe.


----------

